# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  CHD invierte más de 237.000 euros en la mejora del cauce del río Moros en Anaya, Añe y Tabladillo (Segovia

## Embalses

*CHD invierte más de 237.000 euros en la mejora del cauce del río Moros en Anaya, Añe y Tabladillo (Segovia)*

*Los trabajos han mejorado la capacidad de desagüe del río durante los periodos de fuertes lluvias*

    SEGOVIA, 9 Ene. (EUROPA PRESS) - 
    La Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero (CHD) invirtió 237.320 euros en las labores de limpieza del cauce del río Moros a su paso por los términos municipales de Anaya, Añe y Tabladillo, pedanía de Santa María la Real de Nieva (Segovia).
    La actuación se ha desarrollado en un tramo de cerca de 7 kilómetros comprendido entre el puente de Uñez en Anaya y el puente Añe, según informaron a Europa Press fuentes de la Confederación.
    Los trabajos consistieron en la retirada de las obstrucciones puntuales provocadas por el arrastre de maleza y arbolado así como en el desbroce y eliminación de árboles muertos para facilitar el curso fluvial aunque a ellas se unieron la poda selectiva de ramas y la limpieza de vegetación que se acumulaba en el cauce respetando la vegetación de ribera.
    "Estos trabajos evitarán las variaciones del curso y mejorarán la capacidad de desagüe del río Moros que, en este tramo, sufría numerosos taponamientos debido a la presencia de maleza por lo que de este modo se evitarán los posibles desbordamientos en los periodos de fuertes lluvias", destacaron las mismas fuentes. 
    Esta actuación forma parte del Programa de mantenimiento y conservación de cauces, que tiene como "finalidad principal" facilitar la circulación de las aguas superficiales para evitar problemas de inundaciones en las crecidas ordinarias de los ríos así como mejorar la calidad de los cauces que reciben vertidos directos.
    Con cargo a este programa se están invirtiendo en la provincia de Segovia 832.567 euros en una quincena de actuaciones.

http://www.europapress.es/castilla-y...109110250.html

----------

